# yellow ware meat tenderizer



## toddrandolph (May 22, 2010)

Here's an old yellow ware pottery meat tenderizer, I think, with hickory handle. Found in a basement cleanout.


----------



## toddrandolph (May 22, 2010)

Patent Dec 25, 1877. Anyone ever seen one of these?


----------



## swizzle (May 22, 2010)

Yup and my wife still uses it. I need an aspirin and some ice. Swiz


----------



## appliedlips (May 22, 2010)

I dug one a couple years back in a privy and I see them in shops occasionally. They are pretty cool, nice find.


----------

